# First "proper" recipe made - strawberry/kiwi base



## darryn.britton

I was going to drop this straight into the "DIY Fruit Recipes" thread but thought I'd put it out here first and hopefully get some advice and maybe even some testing by the hardcore DIY guys on the forum?

I've made a couple recipes already and they've turned out alright... but I'm still very new to this so I'd appreciate any constructive criticism please? This is the first "custom made" recipe that I've really enjoyed.

I adapted this from several well-known recipes to cater toward my weird obsession with strawberry and kiwi - can't get enough of that combo 

S&V it's pretty good but a bit muted I think? 2 days steep has really brought it together. Still a tiny bit harsh on the throat so I'm not sure if I've got the nicotine ratio right? Hopefully that'll die down in a day or two.

*Edit: *Sorry just realised I actually dropped the meringue and sweetener down to 0.3% in the end - will update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

darryn.britton said:


> I was going to drop this straight into the "DIY Fruit Recipes" thread but thought I'd put it out here first and hopefully get some advice and maybe even some testing by the hardcore DIY guys on the forum?
> 
> I've made a couple recipes already and they've turned out alright... but I'm still very new to this so I'd appreciate any constructive criticism please? This is the first "custom made" recipe that I've really enjoyed.
> 
> I adapted this from several well-known recipes to cater toward my weird obsession with strawberry and kiwi - can't get enough of that combo
> 
> S&V it's pretty good but a bit muted I think? 2 days steep has really brought it together. Still a tiny bit harsh on the throat so I'm not sure if I've got the nicotine ratio right? Hopefully that'll die down in a day or two.
> 
> *Edit: *Sorry just realised I actually dropped the meringue and sweetener down to 0.3% in the end - will update.


@darryn.britton nic at 2.5ml looks right, I have the same problem with dragonfruit...its a throat killer and gets worse with a steep. maybe drop the dragon fruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

For me the FA White Grape is too high. Does it not give you a perfumy taste? I would not go higher than 1.0 % with it. Other than that, the recipe looks balanced from my experience.

I have tried one or two Kiwi Strawberry recipes. This one I enjoy the most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## darryn.britton

incredible_hullk said:


> @darryn.britton nic at 2.5ml looks right, I have the same problem with dragonfruit...its a throat killer and gets worse with a steep. maybe drop the dragon fruit


Ah, so that's the reason. Thanks bud, will try the next batch without.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton

Andre said:


> For me the FA White Grape is too high. Does it not give you a perfumy taste? I would not go higher than 1.0 % with it. Other than that, the recipe looks balanced from my experience.
> 
> I have tried one or two Kiwi Strawberry recipes. This one I enjoy the most.


It was perfumey off the bat but has settled. Definitely a very strong flavour though from the grape. I'll drop down to 1% and see how that goes. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton

Andre said:


> I have tried one or two Kiwi Strawberry recipes. This one I enjoy the most.


That sounds amazing! I'll pick up some orange cream and give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton

Quick update to this... re-worked the recipe a couple times and the latest experiment came out pretty damn good. It's almost there I think. 30 minute heat/mix and 24 hour steep and it's still a tiny bit unbalanced but still delicious. I reckon in another day or two it'll be even better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

darryn.britton said:


> Quick update to this... re-worked the recipe a couple times and the latest experiment came out pretty damn good. It's almost there I think. 30 minute heat/mix and 24 hour steep and it's still a tiny bit unbalanced but still delicious. I reckon in another day or two it'll be even better!


Looking good @darryn.britton!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

